# it started at 7:30AM, ended at 8:40AM. RIP Laasanna



## HollyBubbles

This morning we all got up to get ready for school as usual when at 7:30 my dad burst in the door to tell us that he had seen my mums much loved 14.3hh arabian mare cast along the shed walls in her little paddock.
He called out to her and she rolled herself over and got up. He said she must have been there a while because the ground was all ripped up and muddy. There was also dents in the corrigated iron shed wall. When she got up she started running in circles, confused. Mum went out to check her while dad rung four different vet clinics in search of one that would come out quick. Saana lay there, spread eagled on the ground, panting and sweating. Her stomach so swollen and bloated. Blood everywhere on her tail, down her legs, all over her cover and the ground. Mum got her up and walked her round while i was forced to stay and get ready for school. Saana kept plonking herself down again. she wouldnt, or couldnt stay up.

On the way to school we passed the vet who was on his way to our house.

After school i got into the car only to be told she was gone. Man that hurt. The vet said it would have been cruel to keep her alive when she was in so much pain. He thinks there could have been a tumor or cancer in her stomach and the best thing for her was to put her out of her misery. So that they did. Within an hour and 10 minutes it was all over. And now she lies beneath her favorite tree, beside bubbles' paddock.

My poor girl bubbles now walks around confused. She paces the paddock, "where's my mate?" she doesnt know what to do. Every horse that passed, she paced up and down the fence line, calling out. Rearing and jumping. She is still calling out and its now 8:32 pm. nearly 12 hours after the fatal injection was administered to our beautiful arabian mare, Laasanna.
She came to us on the 16th May 2009, she left us on 28th April 2010. Nearly one year. But she didnt make it those extra few weeks.

Rest In Piece Laasanna. Everyone misses you. Especially Me and Bubbles.
















It still hasn't sunk in that im gonna walk into the paddock tomorrow and your not gonna be in there beside bubbles


----------



## mom2pride

So sorry for your loss...you got her on the day I lost my horse last year  

She was beautiful


----------



## smrobs

I am so sorry. Losing a beloved friend is a very hard thing. (((HUGS))) for you and Bubbles.


----------



## drafteventer

I'm so sorry for your loss, she was beautiful


----------



## themacpack

I am so very sorry.


----------



## goldilockz

I'm sorry!


----------



## ridersaddleup

I am very sorry for your loss. When my horse Vinnie died Boe called for him too. It is the saddest thing to see and hear.


----------



## Speed Racer

My deepest condolences to your mother and family, Holly.

Godspeed good horse.


----------



## Indyhorse

I'm so sorry for your loss. Laasanna was beautiful. *hugs* to you, your family, and Bubbles.


----------



## NorthernMama

So sorry for you. {hugs}


----------



## donovan1

i am sorry for your loss RIP


----------



## My Beau

I'm sorry you lost your beautiful girl 

You guys gave her the easiest ending you could, which was the kindest thing you could have done for her. You'll see her again one day.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

oh, im sorry for your loss. i hope things get well soon. Best wishes for you abd your family. *hugs*


----------



## speedy da fish

Im so sorry, i cant imagine how you must feel right now *HUGS* and give Bubbles a hug from me x


----------



## HollyBubbles

It would have been a year ago tomorrow that we brought her home from that cruel place.
She was skinny and her hooves needed doing really badly. she was infested with worms and needed her teeth done. The lady had a cover on her that was ripped so badly it wasn't even waterproof which would have just made her worse.


----------



## HorseSavvy

I'm so sorry, that's so sad


----------



## LoveStory10

Im sooooo sorry!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

I am so sorry . She was a very beautiful horse. :,(


----------



## mswp27

I'm so sorry for your loss. All you can do is be a best friend to bubbles and let this loss bring you two closer rather than farther apart. It's easier to get through things with a friend at your side. I learned that the hard way. (Thanks Mick)


----------



## Kashmere

I am very very sorry to hear!
At least you can make sure that, even during such an unfortunate short period, I am sure she had the best weeks of her life! 
May you and your family and Bubbles feel better soon..

Sorry for your loss and I wish you lots of strength in this hard time!


----------



## Becca93

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## qtrsnkids

She was a very beautiful mare, sorry for your loss. It is something that takes time to heal.


----------



## LadyLegend

im so sorry for your loss! she was beautiful. at least she isn't in pain anymore.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I'm terribly sorry. Unfortunately, that can happen....But there's nothin' we can do. I personally think the afterlife is gonna be more of a good time than any plac eon earth, but the problem with that is when the horse goes, it's nearly unbearable to watch the pain.


----------



## travlingypsy

That is so sad, im sorry for your lose. I love her name btw, such a beauty!


----------



## Gidget

This brought tears to my eyes. I'm so sorry. It is hard losing someone you love and care about. She was gorgeous. She is now in heaven in a green pasture with the other horses.She is no longer in pain. May she rest in peace.


----------

